# HuegoGallery - user friendly photo gallery written in php



## huegostudio (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi guys,
Wasn't too sure where to post this, so I'm trying this forum.

I decided to write my own online photo gallery software to share photos with my friends. I've been working on it for ~6 months now and I think it's mature enough to share it around with people. It's open source and free to use. 

The URL is: http://huegogallery.huegostudio.com


A sample gallery can be found here: http://gallery.huegostudio.com


Please take a look and let me know if you have any suggestions to help improve it.


----------

